
Seventeen Reasons Not to Be a Manager - mgh2
https://charity.wtf/2019/09/08/reasons-not-to-be-a-manager/
======
SheddingPattern
This is a very idiosyncratic list. While they point out that the list focuses
on intrinsic reasons, they seem the author's reason's not to be a manager but
dont "generalise". For example, not having the opportunity to job hop, or you
can do all the fun tasks an Individual Contributor. The first one may be true,
but that in and of itself is only a tool to manage a career progression and
pay. The second one is only true if you consider management to be only that
which overlaps with a Sr individual contributor might do: mentoring, decision
making. There is more on the management path. The type of manager a sr
developer transitions into is really only the beginning of a career path - and
the article is written from that perspective.

